# plow for a 2005 tacoma



## desearth (Oct 11, 2008)

Hi everyone. I have a 2005 Tacoma double cab 4x4 long bed. I’m looking to put a plow on it for driveways and very small lots. Would love to go with a sno-way but I've been getting prices of over $5000.00 for it. So right now my choices are blizzard 720 lt or a western suburbanite. I would jump on the western but its 100 lb lighter then the blizzard, I would jump on the blizzard but the closest dealer is an hour away. So my gut is to go with the western but any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks Mario


----------



## poncho62 (Jan 23, 2004)

Personally, I think with a smaller truck you would want to go with the lighter plow....The trucks are lighter duty and.you are not going to beat on it too hard anyways......Just my opinion

BTW, I just started a social group for smaller trucks.....see link below


----------



## snow patrol (Nov 30, 2001)

I have a 2001 Tacoma with a 7' Western Pro. Heavier than the suburbanite, but then again the suburbanite looks like a toy in comparison. If you're planing on using it to make money with, I would stay away from the suburbanite and maybe go with the Western HTS (I think thats what its called). You may need to add Timbrens up front, but you wont be disappointed with the way it performs.


----------



## desearth (Oct 11, 2008)

*plows*

Hi, thanks for the replies I did a quick match and also called some dealers and they say I can only use the suburbanite. I would love to go with somthing heavier.


----------



## matts27 (Dec 21, 2007)

Check out the Snowdogg by Buyers, they look pretty well built. I went with the Fisher/western & wish I had known about the Buyers but I've been okay for 3 years now. Oh, I added new heavier front springs the stockers are pretty soft, got 885's from Toyotech.com. Good luck either way.


----------



## snow patrol (Nov 30, 2001)

desearth;921849 said:


> Hi, thanks for the replies I did a quick match and also called some dealers and they say I can only use the suburbanite. I would love to go with somthing heavier.


I was told the same thing, but I went heavier anyway and haven t had a problem at all. I've run it every winter since 2001, all commercial plowing, and its been fantastic. If you do a quick search for posting from Snow Patrol you will find some pics of it.

Either way, good luck to you.


----------



## SOLONDRIFTER (Mar 4, 2010)

One recommendation from a Western dealer: Don't go with the light duty Westerns/Meyers/etc. -- they're all junk. I saw a Snow Dog that the frame was bent up, and it looked really cheap -- all flat steel, no tube, channel, or even angle iron. I have a SnoWay 6'8" x 18", like new, off a 2004 Tacoma, if you're interested.


----------



## desearth (Oct 11, 2008)

*plow*

Thanks for the offer... but i picked up a plow 3 weeks ago for my truck..


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

What did you end up with and can we get some pictures? I'm looking at Tacomas and I'm curious.


----------



## SOLONDRIFTER (Mar 4, 2010)

Used SnoWay, the only plow I'd put on a small truck, per advise from so many sources, and used so that I could afford it. It's off of a Tacoma, going on a 98 S10, so I have to do some mount modification. Once it gets mounted, I'll take some pics.


----------



## desearth (Oct 11, 2008)

*plow*

I went with a Snow dog plow got a really great deal on it. went through 2 storms and i love it. at 370-390 pounds does not drop front to much about an inch. if you send me your e-mail i could send you some pics. I just do about 10 driveway and could not justify spending over $4500 for snow way or $4000 on up for a western.


----------



## SOLONDRIFTER (Mar 4, 2010)

No question about their price -- $2700 +/-n installed. They're still relatively new, trying to break in. But after seeing one close up and bent, not for me.
I do about 20 drives, all about 150 ft + large areas by garages, some double the whole way.
Send pics to [email protected]


----------



## Terrasnow (Oct 23, 2002)

Snow Patrol - I went searching for your Taco pictures and couldn't find them... can you point me to them?


----------

